# Jasper and Oreo's Litter



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Jasper: Dad










Oreo: Mom










Their litter of 9 healthy meeces:



















A few of my favorite little ones:



















A brother and sister of the same looking coat:


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG they are adorable!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool! Your multicolored mice look to be brindle, when your full yellow one gets older you'll be able to tell if it's recessive yellow or argente by ruffling the fur. A blue undercoat will mean argente. The is the possibility that they are under marked brindle, but with how heavy your others are, I would doubt it.

Also, is Oreo the dad? I'm pretty sure brindle is dominant, so idk how this pairing all works out. One of the brindle experts will tell you, I don't know what's all possible with patterns and markings for all that.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like there's a pretty wide range of brindling amounts (looks like there is a pied one that has very minimal markings...they aren't all heavily marked)...so I wouldn't be surprised by a completely unmarked brindle. Does that one have pink eyes?...its hard to tell in the pics. I think its probably an undermarked brindle with a possibility of recessive yellow as well...

I'd say dad is probably a very overmarked chinchillated brindle....or dad is someone else...lol


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Dad is definitely the grey mouse first pictured (Jasper). I have had them both for about a month in separate cages before placing them together to mate, then not even 2 weeks after they were together, she, Oreo, (black and white) began to look pregnant.

They are lovely mice, and I am so thrilled that they seem to be doing so well. This is my first litter. Just did a gender count this evening on the babies, 4 boys, 5 girls. They are also just now starting to roam around the cage a bit away from the nest. I handle them all daily and they all seem to know my voice.


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

The full yellow baby definitely has a blue undercoat. Very easy to see when you rub her a bit. Ruby eyes as well. So excited that they are all doing so well.


----------

